# Current economic situation



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a native born Australian and currently residing in Perth, Western Australia. I have spent a lot of time reading through the forum and have picked up some great information so thanks to all the contributors out there!

Quick overview of my situation and a few questions. I am looking to head over to the US on an E-3 visa. This is a special visa for Australians only which is valid for 2 years (I think it can be renewed indefinitely), but you need an offer of employment before you can apply for one. Plan is to head initially over on VWP, get a local address, follow up some leads.

I have a few places preference to go (Arlington VA, Raleigh NC, Irvine/Sunnyvale CA, Chicago IL) I guess my main question is what are things really like with the economy over there? Is it getting better or worse? One of the things I'm struggling with is that I see so many Brits and Canadians trying to get into my own city/country and I'm wondering if leaving is really the right decision.

I'm 30, a software developer with about 10 years experience. Is there anyone out there in or has been in a similar situation and can comment?

Cheers guys.

Aaron.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Well - 10 year developer does not say much and your geographic preferences do not have much in common. What are you looking for? What makes the grass look greener on the other side of the fence for you?


----------



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

Definitely looking for experience first, career second. Totally expect the same sort, if not worse social problems we have here. The number of varied startups and technical depth in the industry is just not something we see down here.

Yep 10 years kind of glosses over it. Basically a mix of Consulting and pure R & D work centered around building enterprise planning software for the mining/oil/gas industry down here. Pure Microsoft skill set with some Oracle without getting too technical.

Just don't want to commit to anything until I understand the economic situation a bit better over there. Do you think I would find much resistance on the E-3 front from potential employers?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

aaronman said:


> Definitely looking for experience first, career second. Totally expect the same sort, if not worse social problems we have here. The number of varied startups and technical depth in the industry is just not something we see down here.
> 
> Yep 10 years kind of glosses over it. Basically a mix of Consulting and pure R & D work centered around building enterprise planning software for the mining/oil/gas industry down here. Pure Microsoft skill set with some Oracle without getting too technical.
> 
> Just don't want to commit to anything until I understand the economic situation a bit better over there. Do you think I would find much resistance on the E-3 front from potential employers?


It depends on how good you are. Do you bring something to the table that makes them drool? I would start the search in related markets - TX, SD, ND, WY. LinkedIn or other related networks are useful.


----------



## drakecabot (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been living and working between the UK and US for the last couple of years. The economic situation is tough in both places, and the reason so many are coming to OZ is that your economy is growing on the back of the natural resources to which your experience alludes. That said, talented people are doing well in each country, and the USA retains its economic lead in the world (and will for the foreseeable) due to the fact that the dollar is the world's currency reserve. All this leads to the conclusion that you will be fine if you find a good job sponsor. Check their economic stability, as plenty of start-ups crash and burn, moreso when times are tough. But if they are willing to invest in you, then it is a good sign. Don't let the economy put you off, as you can always return home richer for the experience.
As for geography, be aware of the cost of living and make a list of the things that matter to you - do you need a city and lots of people or would you be happier in a smaller place where your cash goes further? CA and the Northeast tend to be much more expensive than the south and places like WY.
Right, off my soap box and back to work! Good luck.


----------



## Xrac (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Aaron,

I live in Durham next to Raleigh NC, the current state for the IT field and economy here is great. I just spoke with an IT recruiter Tuesday she informed me there are 1100 IT openings a day in the Research Triangle Park area now. The cost of living here is very fair. Unemplyment here is one of the lowest in the country. Second for IT jobs is Huston TX she said with 500 a day. The area is very woodsy. There is plenty of life in Raleigh although it is not New York City. The avg age group is 32 - 42 if I recall correctly. We are about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs to a the beach and 3 hrs from really big mountains. Any questions please feel free.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Drake - just FYI - cost of living and particullarly lodging in WY is above Atlanta or DFW. Oilboom, lack of infrastructure and weather.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Software developers with good experience are a very hot commodity in the US. Sunnyvale CA ( aka Silicon Valley ) is the leader in the industry by far. I was a software developer/consultant. I have done both perm and contract work, mainly in Silicon Valley. I have since retired but still get 3-4 job offers a week.

Sunnyvale is in the metro San Jose CA area. It is a great place to work and live. It is more expensive but salaries/contract rates are also higher.

The best source for High Tech jobs is "Dice.com".

Dice.com

I also suggest joining the Software Contractors Guild. It was very valuable in getting jobs.

Software Contractors' Guild; jobs and resumes for Software Contractors.

What is you specialty? Mine is real-time embedded and SCADA.


----------

